
Ceasing Development on MicroG - Aachen
https://old.reddit.com/r/MicroG/comments/hpxl41/ceasing_development_on_microg/
======
Andoryuuta
This was a troll post of some sort. See the gist by the (verifiable) MicroG
maintainer [1].

[1]: [https://gist.github.com/mar-v-
in/ad8d220ea4220638c0e5861cf06...](https://gist.github.com/mar-v-
in/ad8d220ea4220638c0e5861cf062e844)

